# H - M Downloads - Navigation And Use



## wa5cab (Mar 13, 2016)

*ACCESSING DOWNLOADS*

For instructions on the use of DOWNLOADS, including how to upload a new file, go to:

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/how-to-use-the-forum-tools-features.527/

and in the sticky area at the top of the forum, open

*H - M Downloads - Navigation And Use*


----------

